# Replacement sander chain



## Tucker Terra (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement bottom chain for my sander?

thanks


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

If youre looking for the apron chain that pushes the sand/salt out. What I did was to go to a farm equipment dealer and order the right size and weld in the cross peices myself.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Replacement Conveyor Chains*

Call Plow King In Rhode Island They Stock Most all Replacement Chains. Do Have Your Make And Model Ready As Well As Some Chain Measurements. Ph # Is 401-447-6456 or 401-231-3440 or Go to www.plowking911.com


----------



## Tucker Terra (Jan 17, 2010)

okay yeah. thanks very much, Ill try that


----------

